# snow bear pivot bolt



## skidoo (Feb 6, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the pivot bolt in snow bear plow is supposed to be loose? Logic seems that if it were tightened the blade wouldn't be able to angle. I purchased a second hand snow bear this winter and the center pivot bolt is loose making the blade quite wobbly, just seems it would make this a weak part in plow when pushing snow. Thanks for any info.


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

Like you mentioned it has to be loose or the blade wouldn't follow the terrain, and it would be hard to angle. I think the way its designed you can tighten the bolt as much as you want, but it still won't pinch on the blade. I wouldn't be worried about it breaking, I've hit banks much hard than I meant to, and it has always held up. If you only plowed very flat things, you could probably take up the slack with a large washer.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Its normal for a little slop. But if you think you can get a bigger bolt in it try that. Its what I did with mine and it helped alot. Don't forget to use a lock nut and keep lots of fluid film or lube of some kind on it. It tends to wear a far bit. All the best!


----------



## skidoo (Feb 6, 2010)

I just think maybe the bolt could be tightened alittle, it seems quite loose. Afraid of bending something
Snow fighter how is your LT 2000 super winch holding up? Wondering if you had any trouble with it.


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

The bolt is a shoulder bolt with lock nut so it will only go so tight. After 9 years my center pivot was worn to a point where if I hit the bank on the side, the plow would angle. Pulled the bolt out and welded on some washers to take up the slack. The bolt was worn some but not as bad as I expected.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

My LT 2000 works great. I think its better than the original.


----------

